# Just saying hi



## elorpz (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello!

Long time lurker now signing in to say hi







*waves*

E. x


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, *nods*


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

hello and welcome here...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, what is your favourite method of preparing coffee?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi There, you nyunnan pu'ereed to post more to get acess to more treads in this forum


----------



## chimejar (Jun 17, 2018)

i finally decided to stop lurking too, hi!


----------



## Apupapu (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi there!

"If this is coffee, please bring me some tea; but if this is tea, please bring me some coffee."

-Abraham Lincoln

-ECM Mechanika V Slim-


----------



## Ibrahim (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Tobby (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi, me too


----------



## ryan111 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi

need to get that count up...


----------



## mzda2 (Aug 8, 2018)

HI!


----------



## coggin87 (Aug 17, 2018)

Long time lurker also! hi


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi E.







what's your favourite cup?


----------



## bellsmegma (Sep 8, 2018)

i like brewing v60 and enjoying it slowly, but usually crave a quick double spro in the morning


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi from me.


----------



## rouge55 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi!


----------

